# Where to get a Sky meter?



## Aoileen (18 Jan 2009)

Hi All

Does anybody know where you can purchase a meter for re-aligning a Sky dish and roughly how much they cost?

Thanks in advance


----------



## TheShark (18 Jan 2009)

About a tenner from this lot.
http://www.donberg.ie/descript/s/sat_finder.htm


----------



## jhegarty (18 Jan 2009)

TheShark said:


> About a tenner from this lot.
> http://www.donberg.ie/descript/s/sat_finder.htm



That's very reasonable.


----------

